# Alaska Credit Card



## riverdees05 (Feb 8, 2016)

What is the best deal on an Alaska Credit Card, I saw one that gave you 25,000 miles, is there a better deal out there?  Also, what is the yearly cost.  I am looking to make a trip to Eugene Oregon from Detroit, Michigan and Alaska Air looks like a good deal.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is the link to their sign-up page.  It lays it out pretty clearly:  https://www.applyonlinenow.com/us/alaska-2cards/?mboxSession=1454995165237-982493

I've never heard of a better deal than this one.  The best use of the Companion Fare is on longer or more expensive itineraries. The second ticket is just over $100, which is a great savings on high-cost tickets.

If you have a spouse, have them sign up too.  That way you get two Companion Fare vouchers each year.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Feb 9, 2016)

The annual fee is $75 for Visa Signature, and is billed as soon as your card is approved. The companion coupon is available shortly after approval.


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 9, 2016)

The best one is with the 25k miles plus $100 statement credit with qualifying charges to the card (easy to do if you ate charging multiple tickets to the card.

Follow directions at the link below:

http://pointscentric.com/2015/05/13...th-100-statement-credit-is-now-easier-to-get/

Ryan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Feb 10, 2016)

sjsharkie said:


> The best one is with the 25k miles plus $100 statement credit with qualifying charges to the card (easy to do if you ate charging multiple tickets to the card.
> 
> Follow directions at the link below:
> 
> ...



The direct link mentioned in PointsCentric doesn't seem to work. Last month, DW got the $100 credit by booking a trip on Alaska and when prompted for payment, got the option to apply for the Visa card. She got instant approval, paid for the flights with the new card, and got the $100 credit 3 days later. She also got the 25,000 miles posted to her account. Alaska lets you use miles for dollars, so 20,000 miles can take $200 off your airfare.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 10, 2016)

Sometimes when the flight do the Alaska Airlines card promo while, on an Alaska Air flight, they give 10k bonus miles (35k miles total) for opening the card using the form handed out onboard.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 10, 2016)

Is there a catch to the companion fare? Has anyone actually done it successfully?

I was just online looking at flights to Hawaii. The dates I am looking for are not yet available, but it appears you can get a First Class ticket from OAK to OGG for a very reasonable amount. Would this ticket  too be available on companion fares?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 10, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Is there a catch to the companion fare? Has anyone actually done it successfully?
> 
> I was just online looking at flights to Hawaii. The dates I am looking for are not yet available, but it appears you can get a First Class ticket from OAK to OGG for a very reasonable amount. Would this ticket  too be available on companion fares?



Several years ago, you could use the companion fare for 1st class, but they stopped allowing it.  It's still a really good deal if you are flying coach, and very easy to use. Alaska usually has the lowest 1st class airfare from west coast cities to any of the main Hawaiian islands.


----------



## BevL (Feb 10, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Is there a catch to the companion fare? Has anyone actually done it successfully?
> 
> I was just online looking at flights to Hawaii. The dates I am looking for are not yet available, but it appears you can get a First Class ticket from OAK to OGG for a very reasonable amount. Would this ticket  too be available on companion fares?



Use it all the time.  Yes, they closed the use for first class a few years back, but there are no blackout dates and no route restrictions.  It's available for anything that is completely  on "AS metal," as they say.

And you can use it for others as well, as long as you are willing to use your credit card to pay for it and get reimbursed.  We have two a year and even though we're not traveling anymore they don't go to waste, our kids use it or friends will use one of ours to take themselves and their children, for example.

It's a great deal and for Canadians, one of the few we have available for travel cards.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 10, 2016)

They have had a 50,000 bonus mile special as well.

When I got my card they were advertising the 25,000 but i asked if I could have the 50k offer and they said yes.

The minimum spend was much higher but it was maintenance fee season when I got it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 10, 2016)

BevL said:


> thinze3 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a catch to the companion fare? Has anyone actually done it successfully?
> ...


Like Bev, we have two Alaska Air VISA cards and use two companion fares every year - generally one to go to Hawaii and one to go to Mexico. 

Easy to use.  The credit cards are linked to your frequent flyer number at Alaska Airlines.  When  you are issued a certificate it shows up in the discount codes area in your user profile.  Click on "Shop" button and it takes you to the Book Flights area, with the discount code filled in and ready to use.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 10, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Is there a catch to the companion fare? Has anyone actually done it successfully?



The "catch" to the companion fare is that you do pay the same taxes associated with the regular fare. When we use the companion fare to Hawaii, we usually pay about $100.00 in taxes making the the ticket around $200.00.

Still a good deal.


----------



## uop1497 (Feb 10, 2016)

DH has Alaska credit card. I just wonder why he has not received the companion pass ticket. I was told by Alaska represents, the companion pass only come after his anniversary date . Does anyone get a companion pass in the first year of open a credit line. If so, can you please confirm before we contact Alaska again. Thank you


----------



## BevL (Feb 10, 2016)

uop1497 said:


> DH has Alaska credit card. I just wonder why he has not received the companion pass ticket. I was told by Alaska represents, the companion pass only come after his anniversary date . Does anyone get a companion pass in the first year of open a credit line. If so, can you please confirm before we contact Alaska again. Thank you



For sure, it should show up after the first bill is issued, so he should have had one within six weeks, basically of opening the account.  

It is only a code that is provided online although I think there was some introductory info sent with the card.  Steve gave instructions on where to find it in your Alaska Airlines mileage account.


----------



## uop1497 (Feb 10, 2016)

BevL said:


> For sure, it should show up after the first bill is issued, so he should have had one within six weeks, basically of opening the account.
> 
> It is only a code that is provided online although I think there was some introductory info sent with the card.  Steve gave instructions on where to find it in your Alaska Airlines mileage account.



Thanks Bev,

I will check his account tonight to see if there is a code.


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 10, 2016)

artringwald said:


> The direct link mentioned in PointsCentric doesn't seem to work. Last month, DW got the $100 credit by booking a trip on Alaska and when prompted for payment, got the option to apply for the Visa card. She got instant approval, paid for the flights with the new card, and got the $100 credit 3 days later. She also got the 25,000 miles posted to her account. Alaska lets you use miles for dollars, so 20,000 miles can take $200 off your airfare.


Yes, the article also links to the old standby of pretending to book a ticket, and then punching out of the process once you receive the link for the card + $100 credit.

Either way, this is the best ongoing promo I know of with the card.  I have seen flight attendants provide other bonuses in flight, but obviously YMMV.

-ryan


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 10, 2016)

When booking the ticket, it said free checked bag, is that just for the card holder and does folks booked with you at the same time get a free bag, too?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 10, 2016)

riverdees05 said:


> When booking the ticket, it said free checked bag, is that just for the card holder and does folks booked with you at the same time get a free bag, too?



I think it's for up to 4- or 6 booked on the same reservation using the card.


----------



## Pmuppet (Feb 10, 2016)

I seem to recall the cost of the companion fare card is around $250 total.

With $75 annual fee and $175 for taxes/fees to get the second flight.

Definitely was a no brainier when u could buy 1st class tickets with it.  Not as attractive nowadays, but if u fly to Hawaii or Mexico, it can easily have a positive ROI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 15, 2016)

When we booked our rt tickets to Hawaii last year the fare was $1200+ for both tickets with the companion pass.  A few months later the fares dropped $200, called Alaska and they gave me a credit towards my next flight.  Good customer service I would say.


----------



## krj9999 (Feb 15, 2016)

Great for us now that AK flies to Baltimore.  Companion fare was $166 to Hawaii (2 tickets total $1132) for trip later this year.  Also opting to spend overnights in Seattle on both ends to ease the time change and jet lag.

Plus first bag free and miles earned for both tickets.


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 16, 2016)

talkamotta said:


> When we booked our rt tickets to Hawaii last year the fare was $1200+ for both tickets with the companion pass.  A few months later the fares dropped $200, called Alaska and they gave me a credit towards my next flight.  Good customer service I would say.



You can actually get your credit without talking to customer service, just use this link:

https://www.alaskaair.com/booking/ssl/garr/GuaranteedAirfare.aspx


----------



## perktd (Feb 24, 2016)

Cost of the companion fare is $99 plus taxes and fees.  Taxes and fees will vary depending on number of stops, etc.  For a Portland-Seattle-Kona round trip we booked for this spring the total cost for the companion ticket is $162.22($99+$63.22)

Since the first passenger paid $671 the savings can be significant and far exceed the $75 annual fee on the card.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 24, 2016)

Chrispee said:


> You can actually get your credit without talking to customer service, just use this link:
> 
> https://www.alaskaair.com/booking/ssl/garr/GuaranteedAirfare.aspx




Thanks for this link. I just checked, and saved $43 off my ticket to DC later this Spring! Not a lot of money, but it's a modest dinner out someplace. 

Dave


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 25, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks for this link. I just checked, and saved $43 off my ticket to DC later this Spring! Not a lot of money, but it's a modest dinner out someplace.
> 
> Dave



$43 sounds good to me!  That's a few mai tais for sure


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 28, 2016)

sun starved Gayle said:


> The "catch" to the companion fare is that you do pay the same taxes associated with the regular fare. When we use the companion fare to Hawaii, we usually pay about $100.00 in taxes making the the ticket around $200.00.
> 
> Still a good deal.



This is exactly what we did for our trip to Hawaii last month.  For me it was a work trip and the ticket MKE to HNL was $775.  Used the companion fare for my DH to join me; it cost $170 for him.

It was a great deal for us and went smoothly.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 28, 2016)

sjsharkie said:


> Yes, the article also links to the old standby of pretending to book a ticket, and then punching out of the process once you receive the link for the card + $100 credit.
> 
> Either way, this is the best ongoing promo I know of with the card.  I have seen flight attendants provide other bonuses in flight, but obviously YMMV.
> 
> -ryan



On our recent flight(s) they were only offering 1,000 bonus miles to sign up (in addition to the standard 25k).


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 28, 2016)

Pmuppet said:


> <<SNIPPED>> but if u fly to Hawaii or Mexico, it can easily have a positive ROI.



Or Alaska!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 28, 2016)

For those considering from the Midwest Region, however, be aware that there are not many flight options out of your city to connect with Alaska at their hub (Seattle).

For us here in Milwaukee, just one each direction with their partner airline.

When we first booked our tickets to Hawaii via Seattle, it was all good with the connection.  However, with a schedule change between MKE and Seattle a couple of months later, we had a missed connection, which resulted in having to overnight in Seattle.

Alaska Air was great about it and us up for the night, but it required us either (1) flying out of MKE a day earlier, or (2) arriving to Honolulu a day later.  Both were inconvenient options, but we weren't going to lose a day in Hawaii!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 28, 2016)

Timeshare Von said:


> For those considering from the Midwest Region, however, be aware that there are not many flight options out of your city to connect with Alaska at their hub (Seattle).
> 
> For us here in Milwaukee, just one each direction with their partner airline.


The companion fare tickets are not usable on Alaska partners.  All flights on the itinerary must be operated by Alaska/Horizon.


----------



## kwilson (Mar 12, 2016)

We live in Eugene and use Alaska almost exclusively. We use an Alaska CC and have been very happy with it for almost 20 years.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 13, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The companion fare tickets are not usable on Alaska partners.  All flights on the itinerary must be operated by Alaska/Horizon.



Horizon *is* the partner airline that flies in/out of Milwaukee.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2016)

Timeshare Von said:


> Horizon *is* the partner airline that flies in/out of Milwaukee.



Horizon isn't a partner airline - they are owned by Alaskan.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hawaiian also has great airfares out of the west coast, but the companion pass for Alaska beats Hawaiian for total out-of-pocket cost.  

Rick is sitting next to me right now, and he wants me to say this: "The companion pass as it was before spoiled us immensely.  We flew First Class with the companion pass twice per year, and now we have to fly First Class and pay miles and full price cash because how could we go back to coach after that First Class service for all of those years?"  

Like he said!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 13, 2016)

Timeshare Von said:


> Horizon *is* the partner airline that flies in/out of Milwaukee.



Yep. Horizon counts as Alaska metal, so the companion fare is good.  The flights that it can't be used on are codeshares, where a carrier other than Alaska/Horizon operates the route.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Mar 19, 2016)

*just booked*

At my suggestion Bro in law and Sis in Law both got Alaska CC.  Just helped them book HNL companion fares from PDX, each took a grandchild, and then each used their signup 25000 miles to book their son, one over, one back.  The The other two in the group booked at full fare.  

So son booked at no cost,  4 at average of $388 each, and final two for full $580 each.  

Just as a hint, if you happen to do this, use 2 devices to book simultaneously so you can pick adjacent seats at the same time. 

We did the same last year going to KOA.

We use Alaska for all purchases, and I got a business card to use exclusively for my business, receiving another 25000 miles, another companion fare and it's linked to my existing account.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 25, 2016)

How does the companion ticket work, and where do you see it on your account?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 25, 2016)

Your companion pass code will be in your Alaska account, not the Bank of America account.  You just check under discount codes after you log in and go to your account on Alaska.  It doesn't take long to appear.  Our codes are no longer used.  I cancelled Rick's account and am probably going to cancel mine as well.  

This isn't like US Airways' companion pass restrictions.  Any economy seats are good, and they are good at any time.  Such a great deal.


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2016)

We had such a great experience flying Oakland to Kona that we're thinking we will fly Alaska more often, especially since we found we can use them to fly Albuquerque to Vancouver, BC.  So I'm thinking applying for their credit card would be a good idea.   Does anyone know if foreign transaction fees apply with this card?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We had such a great experience flying Oakland to Kona that we're thinking we will fly Alaska more often, especially since we found we can use them to fly Albuquerque to Vancouver, BC.  So I'm thinking applying for their credit card would be a good idea.   Does anyone know if foreign transaction fees apply with this card?



When you go the Alaska website, the fares are in $US (at least as a US resident; perhaps it's different in C-eh-n-eh-d-eh).  So if you are in the US (in New Mexico), where would there be a foreign transaction fee?  When we fly from to Mexico on Alaska, there's never a foreign transaction fee.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2016)

One important thing to note is that if you make a reservation using the companion fare and you later change the reservation, be sure to contact reservations by telephone to be sure that you are issued a new companion fare discount code.  If you do the transaction entirely on line, you might forfeit the code.


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When you go the Alaska website, the fares are in $US (at least as a US resident; perhaps it's different in C-eh-n-eh-d-eh).  So if you are in the US (in New Mexico), where would there be a foreign transaction fee?  When we fly from to Mexico on Alaska, there's never a foreign transaction fee.



What I'm asking is, if I use the credit card outside the US, like in Canada, will there be a foreign fee.  I found the information by checking the fees for the card. There is a foreign fee.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2016)

Luanne said:


> What I'm asking is, if I use the credit card outside the US, like in Canada, will there be a foreign fee.  I found the information by checking the fees for the card. There is a foreign fee.


Ah, I understand now.  Yes - foreign transactions fees are charged made in foreign currencies.


----------



## Luanne (May 2, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Ah, I understand now.  Yes - foreign transactions fees are charged made in foreign currencies.



I was looking to possibly replace my Capital One card, which doesn't have a foreign transaction fee.  But since it also doesn't have a yearly fee I'll just continue to use it when traveling outside the U.S. and get the Alaska card as well.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got my Alaska Credit Card, do they send you the companion fare information on do you have to go on line to your credit card or Alaska Air Account to get it?


----------



## presley (Jun 26, 2016)

riverdees05 said:


> Got my Alaska Credit Card, do they send you the companion fare information on do you have to go on line to your credit card or Alaska Air Account to get it?



It's in your Alaska Air Miles account under discount codes.


----------



## klpca (Jun 26, 2016)

riverdees05 said:


> Got my Alaska Credit Card, do they send you the companion fare information on do you have to go on line to your credit card or Alaska Air Account to get it?



It's located where Presley said, but if you just received your card the discount code may not be there yet. Mine took a week or two to show up, IIRC. I was anxious to use it and I believe that I called Alaska customer service and they told me that it was a BofA thing and that they couldn't expedite anything on their end.


----------

